# Lena Gercke - Maybelline Urban Catwalk Show Autumn/Winter 2018 during the Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week in Berlin 18.01.2018 (5x)



## ddd (19 Jan. 2018)

​


----------



## Weltenbummler (19 Jan. 2018)

Lena hat ein sehr göttlichen Busen.


----------



## Lion60 (19 Jan. 2018)

und man erkennt sogar was


----------



## MetalFan (19 Jan. 2018)

:thx: für Lena G at work!


----------



## waldmann44 (19 Jan. 2018)

Vielen Dank


----------



## Punisher (22 Jan. 2018)

sehr hübsch


----------



## marlenelufenfan96 (20 Feb. 2018)

Ich mag Lenas Ausstrahlung, danke für die Bilder!


----------



## Lamour (25 März 2018)

Absolute Augenweide...Danke!


----------



## BordNutzer (2 Juli 2018)

Oh my gosh, she does look amazing.


----------



## Tittelelli (24 Juli 2018)

die Hellste ist sie nicht gerade


----------



## frank63 (5 Aug. 2018)

Bin begeistert...


----------



## wedh4ze (25 Nov. 2018)

vielen Dank!


----------



## BorisGold (3 Dez. 2018)

das gelb ist nett, danke


----------



## JMD (19 Dez. 2018)

:thx::thumbup:nice


----------



## la1808 (29 Dez. 2018)

good in shape!!


----------



## Lennart23 (30 Dez. 2018)

Dankeschön


----------



## MarieBatista (13 Jan. 2019)

Auch schön anzusehen


----------



## NylonLover2021 (12 März 2021)

unsere Lena...


----------



## fun-tasia (3 Mai 2021)

schönes oberteil... dankle für die pics


----------



## hinkelstein2 (27 Juni 2021)

sie sieht so toll aus


----------



## hashman1984 (4 Juli 2021)

thank you very much


----------



## SanFelix (16 Okt. 2021)

Besten Dank dafür


----------



## hashman1984 (24 Okt. 2021)

thank you very much


----------



## fatinvis (16 Jan. 2022)

excellent, very nice


----------



## Stoneweb (8 März 2022)

Thanks a lot


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Juni 2022)

Schön, schön, schön... Dankeschön


----------



## train2022 (11 Juni 2022)

Immer wieder schön anzusehen


----------



## tarker (18 Juni 2022)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## wertzuiop007 (19 Juni 2022)

danke


----------



## bahaa (22 Juni 2022)

Nicht schlecht! Danke!


----------



## milly (24 Juni 2022)

One of my favourite blondes 
thank you!


----------



## tennisfan_sp (26 Juni 2022)

This is nice


----------



## Naddi (5 Juli 2022)

Danke, Lena begeistert immer


----------



## Kdt71 (14 Sep. 2022)

Schön


----------



## klamte (26 Sep. 2022)

Danke für Lena


----------



## joklein1983 (1 Okt. 2022)

Vielen Dank


----------



## Neon (9 Okt. 2022)

Immer wieder schön anzusehen, danke.


----------



## Mirbalo (25 Okt. 2022)

Danke für Lena!


----------



## Celebfun (30 Dez. 2022)

Weltenbummler schrieb:


> Lena hat ein sehr göttlichen Busen.


Oooohhh ja


----------

